# Making a wooden window frame for a double glazing unit ~ advice wanted



## maevis moon (5 Oct 2020)

> I'm building a workshop.
> The most difficult aspect is I have a large double glazing unit, with no frame, that I want to use. Well its *free*.
> This window is not required to open.
> Advice on making a simple wooden frame please?
> ...


----------



## RobinBHM (5 Oct 2020)

45 x 70 will make a decent frame

1) ideally you need a thicker cill section so add a 20mm bit of timber to the underside. And put in a 10mm groove on the face of the 45mm x 70mm bottom rail -for a plant on cill

2) make a flat frame with the bottom and head running across. -make the flat frame 10mm bigger than the glass on width and height.

3) put beading on the inside to create a rebate, the rebate ideally wants to be 18mm 

4) make and external glazing bead -the sides and head can be square, the bottom needs to be chamfered

5) make a cill to plant on afterwards -it need sot be 100mm longer than the external frame measurement. and say about 70mm x 45mm in section (you need the cill drip to clear the workshop external cladding -so adjust the 70mm to suit your circumstance

6) use glazing shims so the glass sits evenly in the frame.

7) glaze with silicone -dont fill the gap, just put in a 6mm bead of silicone. On bottom bead put plenty of silicon on back edge (or even better put a 4mm x 4mm rebate in the bead where it goes against the glass and fill up rebate with silicone after glazing

8) weathering tip: cut side beads 5mm short of bottom bead and make bottom bead wider so it protects out and put saw cut in underside for drip.

9) have cup of tea!


----------

